# Funny Bow Add



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So i have never used a recurve but i am 99.9% sure that they have this bow strung backwards. No wonder they are selling it after only three shots. -_O- -_O- -_O-

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =214&lpid=


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW. . . Some People :roll:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

The bow is not strung . This person has slid the string on each end. also the string looks like it's just a tad to long for that bow, I would never store a bow like that ,,


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have that EXACT bow and that is EXACTLY how I store mine. Dont know that I would list it with a photo like that but that is EXACTLY what mine looks like right now.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

ELK. Sorry man. If thats the way you store your bow. thats great. But as for myself and 46 yrs of shooting old recurve sticks Id never store one in that position.Everybody is different. and the question was he had it strung. and its not strung


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> ELK. Sorry man. If thats the way you store your bow. thats great. But as for myself and 46 yrs of shooting old recurve sticks Id never store one in that position.Everybody is different. and the question was he had it strung. and its not strung


Ha ha............I am simply mentioning that I am most likely storing mine wrong. Its just a kids bow and it is the only way that i can always find the string with it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Elk. I hear ya. I always miss place my string. Go out an buy another. and then all of a sudden I find a box of the **** things..


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I figure after making custom recurves and longbow for many years I could chime in on this one. He's probably stung it backwards so he doesn't loose his string. It doesn't hurt it but, unlike some say, it doesn't help it keep it's weight or keep the limbs straight.
Whatever you do don't store it in the heat and DON'T store it standing on it's tip. You will have a twisted tip in no time.
Also, don't use the step-through method to string it. Use a good stringer or in a pinch you could use the push-pull method, albeit a little dangerous.
Hope that helps. Chuck.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Also, don't use the step-through method to string it.


Because?

I used that method for 25 years and didn't see any harm in it, so I'm curious.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You can very easily twist the tips of your bow and/or grind the tip into the ground. It's accually the easiest way to string a bow but I wouldn't recomend it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

dosent salt lake archery have a pictue of a guy with his eye poked out because he didnt use a stringer?

I dont know anything about recurves other than they make it 10 times harder to get the job done.

except on carp. I got to get me a rig for carp


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Actually it isn't 10 times harder but it's fun for people to think that.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Where is Tex o boo when you need him. :lol:


----------

